# For shame



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, it seems I may get back into the fancies afterall. I saw this boy from a breeder and I just could not say no to him. He is quite the looker. 



( photo not mine ) 

I mean look at that dorsal and the wonderful coppery green he is! What do you think?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice! Is his head black or is that just the pic?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty sure he does not have the masking, so yeh its black. He is still a young male, I believe hes a little over two months old. Cannot wait to see how he fills out with finnage.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

He is very pretty and of a unique color!I have not seen many green bettas.What a spread!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! I cannot wait to see how that spread fills out. I have seen spawn mates and they are great looking, as is the mother and father.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice fish, bet he will be very impressive once full grown. 

I rescued a male betta and he is dark mustard yellow with a black masked head and a large black dot about 1/3 diameter base of the tail in front of fin. I have worked with a lot of bettas and never seen any this color or with this type of an odd color. I would love to get a female to reporduce this color. I'll try to get a photo up in the morning so that should help. I plan to use this guy in my DIY betta project. The project is to produce bettas so the big box betta torture dens don't make money from their suffering.


----------

